# VEPro freezes Cubase and vice versa



## J-M (Mar 21, 2020)

I've run into a little problem with VEPro and Cubase: Cubase freezes when I first load up my VEPro template and try to make a new project, or open a existing one. I get past the "loading mixconsole" message, but the project itself never comes up. When looking from the task manager, VEPro seems to be fine, but Cubase is not responding. If I force VEPro to shut down, Cubase immediately starts responding and the project window comes up. If I open a Cubase project first and then my VEPro template, VEPro gets stuck on loading the channels.

Has anyone else experienced this kind of behaviour? Things were working fine before and then I had to reinstall Windows because an update messed up my whole system (******* again), so I'm beginning to think some windows update is the culprit here...

Software versions:

Windows 10 Pro 1909

Cubase 10.0.50

VEPro 6.0.18442

(Already sent a email to support with dump files, but might as well ask here, since I'd like to get back to using my master template ASAP...)


----------



## J-M (Mar 21, 2020)

Update:

I downloaded the latest version of Elicenser Control center and now I can open up the Cubase project normally. I do get sound from
the samples loaded in VEPro, but the interface is completely unresponsive when connected and if I try to save the project Cubase stops responding.
I use the settings I had before the hassle with Windows (2 cores per instance, Fast GUI enabled, Kontakt multicore disabled), so I'm really starting to feel
this is because of the Windows updates...Any ideas?


----------

